# Three Legged Baby Born



## Ashley Burnett (Apr 11, 2018)

We have a FF who kidded three last night, two bucklings and a doeling. 2/3 are normal and healthy, but then I noticed one of the bucklings only has 3 legs!! Has anyone dealt with something like this before? He is missing one of his front legs, so standing is very difficult for him. He eagerly nurses from mom when hes assisted by us. Last night he could not stand, today he's learned to prop himself up like a tripod, but still cant walk. He did however manage to move himself from one corner of the stall to the other, since he was not where we left him last night.

He does seem to have another issue. Attached is a picture. When he was born, I assumed the sack was his testicles, but upon looking this morning, it is not. I'm not sure what hes got going on, I do not believe its a hernia (definitely not umbillical), possibly bladder outside of his body? It was deflated this morning, then we assisted him with nursing, and it swelled up while he was peeing.

My vet opens soon and I will be contacting them. But wanted to get someone's opinion or see if someone has gone thru this already. What are the chances of survival for this poor little guy, is it better he be put down?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like he didn't form right in the womb. There may be more internally wrong as well.


----------



## Ashley Burnett (Apr 11, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Sounds like he didn't form right in the womb. There may be more internally wrong as well.


I agree, but unfortunately I only know the wrong that is showing on the outside. I am waiting for a call back from the vet currently.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You should go onto the facebook group called livestock born different and post him there


----------



## Ashley Burnett (Apr 11, 2018)

Goatzrule said:


> You should go onto the facebook group called livestock born different and post him there


Thank you, I'll check that out.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That is wild. Wish you the best


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Ashley Burnett said:


> We have a FF who kidded three last night, two bucklings and a doeling. 2/3 are normal and healthy, but then I noticed one of the bucklings only has 3 legs!! Has anyone dealt with something like this before? He is missing one of his front legs, so standing is very difficult for him. He eagerly nurses from mom when hes assisted by us. Last night he could not stand, today he's learned to prop himself up like a tripod, but still cant walk. He did however manage to move himself from one corner of the stall to the other, since he was not where we left him last night.
> 
> He does seem to have another issue. Attached is a picture. When he was born, I assumed the sack was his testicles, but upon looking this morning, it is not. I'm not sure what hes got going on, I do not believe its a hernia (definitely not umbillical), possibly bladder outside of his body? It was deflated this morning, then we assisted him with nursing, and it swelled up while he was peeing.
> 
> ...


Oh bless him! My one and only set of triplets had a doeling with "three ears", but she's due to kid in a week and I'm terrified because she's tiny.

I don't think I can give much assistance other than wishing you the best with him and hoping he'll be strong enough to be given a chance.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a dog missing the same leg and my first reaction was "oh no, don't put him down!" but my dog lost his leg in a car accident. ksalvagno is right, there could be more issues. Internal images to figure out what else is going on will likely be expensive. Honestly, if I were you I'd find this guy a home with someone from this "Livestock Born Different" group or some goat-knowlegable bleeding hearts after an initial vet exam. 

I will say this: often, when I see other three legged animals, the ones who were born that way do the best. It's like their bodies are aware of how locomotion will have to work out and they adjust before they're born. And goats have a superior sense of balance. My dog is 13 and it looks like his shoulder is going to fall off. He has fallen down stairs more times than I can count and has had several accidents in the house because he couldn't manage to get up to go potty. This little guy may not be in for such issues, or may have different ones. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Ashley Burnett (Apr 11, 2018)

Deborah Haney said:


> I have a dog missing the same leg and my first reaction was "oh no, don't put him down!" but my dog lost his leg in a car accident. ksalvagno is right, there could be more issues. Internal images to figure out what else is going on will likely be expensive. Honestly, if I were you I'd find this guy a home with someone from this "Livestock Born Different" group or some goat-knowlegable bleeding hearts after an initial vet exam.
> 
> I will say this: often, when I see other three legged animals, the ones who were born that way do the best. It's like their bodies are aware of how locomotion will have to work out and they adjust before they're born. And goats have a superior sense of balance. My dog is 13 and it looks like his shoulder is going to fall off. He has fallen down stairs more times than I can count and has had several accidents in the house because he couldn't manage to get up to go potty. This little guy may not be in for such issues, or may have different ones. Good luck and keep us posted!


He's certainly got spirit. I let the moms and all babies out of the kidding stalls to stretch for a bit, and this drove him to get a move on, since everyone was leaving him. He hopped his way over to where they are, it just took him a long time. He took his first two steps on his own, his progress as far as movement and walking has definitely improved 1000% over the past almost 24 hours, as far as internal, not sure what else is going on. I won't be getting any imaging or testing done on him, as long as hes not in pain and has a will to live, I'm all for helping him as much as I can. My problem seems to be the feeding. My husband and I work 9 hour days, so bottle feeding is VERY hard for us. He is wanting to nurse on mom, and he actually almost made it to the nipple on his own today, but were not sure if hes getting enough. I happened to take off work today, so Im around to hold him to up feed on mom, but during my normal work day I leave at 6AM and get home around 4PM. We've tried to get him to take a bottle yesterday just to get some colostrum in him, but he wasnt having it.

I have the vet at 1230, I'll update with what happens


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Ashley Burnett said:


> He's certainly got spirit. I let the moms and all babies out of the kidding stalls to stretch for a bit, and this drove him to get a move on, since everyone was leaving him. He hopped his way over to where they are, it just took him a long time. He took his first two steps on his own, his progress as far as movement and walking has definitely improved 1000% over the past almost 24 hours, as far as internal, not sure what else is going on. I won't be getting any imaging or testing done on him, as long as hes not in pain and has a will to live, I'm all for helping him as much as I can. My problem seems to be the feeding. My husband and I work 9 hour days, so bottle feeding is VERY hard for us. He is wanting to nurse on mom, and he actually almost made it to the nipple on his own today, but were not sure if hes getting enough. I happened to take off work today, so Im around to hold him to up feed on mom, but during my normal work day I leave at 6AM and get home around 4PM. We've tried to get him to take a bottle yesterday just to get some colostrum in him, but he wasnt having it.
> 
> I have the vet at 1230, I'll update with what happens


Most kids refuse their first bottle, it's a matter of patience and persistence. Did it have fresh colostrum in it or powdered/frozen?


----------



## Ashley Burnett (Apr 11, 2018)

A sad update:

Just came home from the vet. The sack near the rectum is actually its bladder. It developed externally. It also has both male and female parts, which kinda formed together, clustered with the bladder. He had a pretty significant heart murmor as well. The vet said that there was really nothing they were going to be able to do, so we decided to put him down. I felt bad for the little guy, but at least he won't be suffering at all.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Ashley Burnett said:


> A sad update:
> 
> Just came home from the vet. The sack near the rectum is actually its bladder. It developed externally. It also has both male and female parts, which kinda formed together, clustered with the bladder. He had a pretty significant heart murmor as well. The vet said that there was really nothing they were going to be able to do, so we decided to put him down. I felt bad for the little guy, but at least he won't be suffering at all.


Aww, poor lad. To be honest though, he would have never thrived really... he'd always be undergoat and always get beaten up and may have died like one of mine did once with internal bleeding. So actually it maybe was for the best. Still, he had a wonderful happy day at least and never knew any pain at all!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Poor kiddo. You did the right thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, poor guy, I am sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You did the right thing. Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Rest in peace, different little one. Our condolences, Ashley.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw. So sorry for your loss. It sure is hard to be an animal owner, sometimes.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, it was the right thing to do. Poor little dude.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Sorry for your loss


----------

